# Light Eyes



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey, My GSD now turned 8 Months, he is my first dog to own and i love him so much
but i've had alot of doubts about his purity and I knew lately that a gsd eyes should be as dark as possible while my Leo's eyes are light

also his back is more of a straight back i guess ( Not that expert in dogs ) :$

so can someone help me ? is he a gsd? 

Leo 8 Months | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_7391 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_8042-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saber_Diego said:


> Hey, My GSD now turned 8, he is my first dog to own and i love him so much
> but i've had alot of doubts about his purity and I knew lately that a gsd eyes should be as dark as possible while my Leo's eyes are light
> 
> also his back is more of a straight back i guess ( Not that expert in dogs ) :$
> ...


Gsds can have light eyes and dark eyes: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saber_Diego said:


> Hey, My GSD now turned 8, he is my first dog to own and i love him so much
> but i've had alot of doubts about his purity and I knew lately that a gsd eyes should be as dark as possible while my Leo's eyes are light
> 
> also his back is more of a straight back i guess ( Not that expert in dogs ) :$
> ...


Your dog is purebred. Many german shepherds have light honey colored eyes... who.told you they cant?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

I was surfing the web reading about dogs and stuff, then i learned that GSDs should have very dark brown eyes so i started wondering :$


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saber_Diego said:


> I was surfing the web reading about dogs and stuff, then i learned that GSDs should have very dark brown eyes so i started wondering :$


Haha pretty sure they can have light eyes. Don't always believe what you see on the internet.  I can safely say your dog is pure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

@GSDlover143 hahahaha thank you so much, the idea of him turning out not to be pure was a little bit terrifying , 
one last question : when will he stop growing ? ( final size and color ) ?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saber_Diego said:


> @GSDlover143 hahahaha thank you so much, the idea of him turning out not to be pure was a little bit terrifying ,
> one last question : when will he stop growing ? ( final size and color ) ?


Well seeing as he is 8 months old he isn't done growing. Once he reaches maturity he will start to fill out. His color probably won't change much more. I love your dog. Looks beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saber_Diego said:


> @GSDlover143 hahahaha thank you so much, the idea of him turning out not to be pure was a little bit terrifying ,
> one last question : when will he stop growing ? ( final size and color ) ?


Well to put your mind at ease. Your dog is a purebred long-hair German Shepherd.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I like your dogs look, is really stunning. Yes, they can have light or dark eyes. Breeder of my male chose the stud based on his dark eyes (_as well as other characteristics_) - she wants progeny of dark eyed GSDs, so my male has quite dark eyes.


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Thats exactly what i was hoping to hear  thanx


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saber_Diego said:


> Thats exactly what i was hoping to hear  thanx


Here's another GSD with light eyes: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

wow looking amazing <3


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

My dog had light eyes when he was younger, but they darkened. Beautiful dog!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The GSD standard calls for the eyes to be as dark as possible. If you show a dog with light eyes in conformation, it would be critiqued down for having light eyes. It does NOT mean the dog is not purebred. It only means the dog contains a conformation fault. If you do not plan to show the dog in conformation, it should not matter either way because nothing else about the dog is impacted by light eyes - just that the standard calls for dark eyes. 

Pretty dog - good luck to the both of you!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

My male has lighter eyes and I personally love it. He photographs great and I love his big dark face and his brighter eyes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> My dog had light eyes when he was younger, but they darkened.


Mine too! Dena's eyes were always a nice dark brown, but Keefer's were much lighter as a puppy, and so were Halo's. Both of them darkened as they matured, Keefer especially.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

his eyes are amber. yup, i agree with everybody else, it sure looks like he's purebred. btw, you know your way 'round a camera, lolol...nice images!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He looks magical with these piercing eyes. Gorgeous.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He is a stunning dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys you really cheered me up, abt the photography lol its my fav hobbie nowadays :$


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> The GSD standard calls for the eyes to be as dark as possible. If you show a dog with light eyes in conformation, it would be critiqued down for having light eyes. It does NOT mean the dog is not purebred. It only means the dog contains a conformation fault. If you do not plan to show the dog in conformation, it should not matter either way because nothing else about the dog is impacted by light eyes - just that the standard calls for dark eyes.





MilesNY said:


> My male has lighter eyes and I personally love it. He photographs great and I love his big dark face and his brighter eyes.


I am not sure why the standard calls for darker eyes, because I personally think that an amber-colored eye in a dark face is stunningly beautiful. But they didn't write the standard for me.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been told from more than one old school GSD breeder that lighter eyes spook sheep and horses that GSDs were around because of the startling contrast - so they were bred to have darker eyes in order to lessen the chances of spooking other domesticated animals GSDs were worked around.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Additionally, the standard calls for dark nose and dark face/mask so light eyes strongly contrast with these features - making the animal stand out in a startling manner.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I've been told from more than one old school GSD breeder that lighter eyes spook sheep and horses that GSDs were around because of the startling contrast - so they were bred to have darker eyes in order to lessen the chances of spooking other domesticated animals GSDs were worked around.


I suppose that makes sense, but shouldn't the dog have the respect of the stock as well? I guess there's a fine line between moving and spooking, and much depends on the type of stock.

I'm not a herding expert, but I've heard Border Collie people say that sheep are more intimidated by black dogs than they are by white dogs, therefore they give the black dog more respect. For that reason, it seems that predominantly black (or dark) dogs are preferred for working ranches. I haven't really paid attention to the eye color of Border Collies, however.

By the same token, most livestock guardian breeds are white or light-colored.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Your dog will stop growing in height at approximately one year of age and will be completely filled out at about two to three years of age. 
Varick has light eyes too, they're hazel. I would consider that a big conformation fault, but I'm not going to be showing him. I think his eyes are unique and beautiful. Same goes for your handsome fella.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> I've been told from more than one old school GSD breeder that lighter eyes spook sheep and horses that GSDs were around because of the startling contrast - so they were bred to have darker eyes in order to lessen the chances of spooking other domesticated animals GSDs were worked around.


While I believe that may have been the reason, that is one of those BS old ways of thinking of you ask me. Border collies have no standard for eye color. In fact all of my BCs have had bright amber eyes and black faces. The BC coat color I was always told was so they stood out from the sheep for the handler working far away to see them. Mostly white dogs or red dogs use to be culled at birth, however now, no one cares and the sheep still work fine.

It's one of those parts of the standard I just ignore.  because really the only things I truly care about, even in sheps, is working ability. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess I'm in the minority here. I don't want a light eye on my dogs. The darker the better. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

